# Men- Testicle problems!!!



## Guest (Sep 18, 2001)

Thank the lord i found this site im hoping someone may be able to help as the doctors in the Uk are S**t.I was diaognosed as having IBS several years ago and it comes and goes in waves, however at the moment im having a real bad time in that i have a pain in my testicle, it feels likes its aching but i can feel on the same side my stomach hurting, very tender, the weired thing is that it changes side, today its on the right and is killing me. It seems to be worse when im sat down, I hope someone else out there can relate to this, i will keep trying. bless


----------



## Jared (Sep 1, 2001)

Um, can't help with the testicle problem, but if the cramps are caused by gas (as mine are) I find it helps to lie on the floor, lift my legs straight up towards the ceiling, and prop my hips up with my hands. So basically I'm balancing my body on my elbows with only my upper back touching the floor and my toes pointed at the ceiling. This helps "get the juices flowing," if you know what I mean, and soon the cramps go away. Sometimes stimulates a BM too, which helps with the cramps even more.-- Jared


----------



## Jared (Sep 1, 2001)

Um, can't help with the testicle problem, but if the cramps are caused by gas (as mine are) I find it helps to lie on the floor, lift my legs straight up towards the ceiling, and prop my hips up with my hands. So basically I'm balancing my body on my elbows with only my upper back touching the floor and my toes pointed at the ceiling. This helps "get the juices flowing," if you know what I mean, and soon the cramps go away. Sometimes stimulates a BM too, which helps with the cramps even more.-- Jared


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2001)

Thanks for the reply, it feels like wind is causing it as when i pass wind i feel a second of relief but then the pain is back again. I find that neeling in a doggie position helps expel the air and i can pass air for quite a consideralble ammount of time when the technique is working this relieves some of the bloated ness i somtimes suffer. Its just this testicl pain is so uncomfortble I wish it would just go away. I long to here from someone with the same symptoms as i am starting to worry that it could be something else maybe more serious.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2001)

Thanks for the reply, it feels like wind is causing it as when i pass wind i feel a second of relief but then the pain is back again. I find that neeling in a doggie position helps expel the air and i can pass air for quite a consideralble ammount of time when the technique is working this relieves some of the bloated ness i somtimes suffer. Its just this testicl pain is so uncomfortble I wish it would just go away. I long to here from someone with the same symptoms as i am starting to worry that it could be something else maybe more serious.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2001)

Not a guy, but this exact problem -testicular pain - has been reported a quite a few men.Christianinfo###theherbalshoppeonline.com


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2001)

Not a guy, but this exact problem -testicular pain - has been reported a quite a few men.Christianinfo###theherbalshoppeonline.com


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

I'm not a guy, but I couldn't resist reading this thread.There are a couple of things that could cause testicle pain that are NOT things to dilly-dally about. One is that the tubes and stuff attaching the testicle to the body can get twisted up, causing intense pain, and leading to major problems with the testicle if you wait to get this checked on. This is a go to the emergency room immediately if you want to have children sort of thing. (Losing or damaging one testicle can mean the other doesn't operate at full capacity.) I think this is something that can come on rather quickly. I wish I could remember what it was.Another possibility is an infection. My poor brother got an infection inside the scrotum or something like that (I wasn't told all the details, imagine that...lol). He went to the ER for this because my mom was worried it could be the above problem. This caused him some major pain, and some good antibiotics took care of the infection.I'm also wondering if a hernia is a possibility with these symptoms?? Don't know as much about those, but I know the bulging can be felt in the ol' "turn your head and cough" test. I think a herniated portion of intestine can also get squeezed which can cause more pain and lots more potential problems.I'm in the U.S. and don't know what the doc situation is like in the UK, but I'd definitely get this checked out to make sure this isn't anything serious, and if it's something that can be easily fixed, there's no reason to suffer longer! Please try to see a dr. soon. (And let us know what he says.)


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

I'm not a guy, but I couldn't resist reading this thread.There are a couple of things that could cause testicle pain that are NOT things to dilly-dally about. One is that the tubes and stuff attaching the testicle to the body can get twisted up, causing intense pain, and leading to major problems with the testicle if you wait to get this checked on. This is a go to the emergency room immediately if you want to have children sort of thing. (Losing or damaging one testicle can mean the other doesn't operate at full capacity.) I think this is something that can come on rather quickly. I wish I could remember what it was.Another possibility is an infection. My poor brother got an infection inside the scrotum or something like that (I wasn't told all the details, imagine that...lol). He went to the ER for this because my mom was worried it could be the above problem. This caused him some major pain, and some good antibiotics took care of the infection.I'm also wondering if a hernia is a possibility with these symptoms?? Don't know as much about those, but I know the bulging can be felt in the ol' "turn your head and cough" test. I think a herniated portion of intestine can also get squeezed which can cause more pain and lots more potential problems.I'm in the U.S. and don't know what the doc situation is like in the UK, but I'd definitely get this checked out to make sure this isn't anything serious, and if it's something that can be easily fixed, there's no reason to suffer longer! Please try to see a dr. soon. (And let us know what he says.)


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

I am not sure for a fact if certain digestive or intenstinal disorders are the cause of this but there was a post about 2 months back on this very topic.I had this pain too. It went on the left side, about an inch left from the belly button and then down to the left testicle. If you push your finger in your abdomen just left of the belly button you can provoke the tenderness.I don't however get the problem anymore as it cleared up when my other digestive problems did.








ScottySwotty


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

I am not sure for a fact if certain digestive or intenstinal disorders are the cause of this but there was a post about 2 months back on this very topic.I had this pain too. It went on the left side, about an inch left from the belly button and then down to the left testicle. If you push your finger in your abdomen just left of the belly button you can provoke the tenderness.I don't however get the problem anymore as it cleared up when my other digestive problems did.







ScottySwotty


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

There was a thread about something similar a while ago, see http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum1/HTML/021641.html Fay


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

There was a thread about something similar a while ago, see http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum1/HTML/021641.html Fay


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2001)

I would like to thank you all for reponding to my post and I feel a little better in knowing that this problem has been seen before. Also I want to thank the person who put the link to that other post up there, very nice of you. Today the pain is less but if it carries on I will go to the doctors again, every time I do go re this problem the say everything is fine and its just a related problem. Thank you all once again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2001)

I would like to thank you all for reponding to my post and I feel a little better in knowing that this problem has been seen before. Also I want to thank the person who put the link to that other post up there, very nice of you. Today the pain is less but if it carries on I will go to the doctors again, every time I do go re this problem the say everything is fine and its just a related problem. Thank you all once again.


----------



## ibssean (Jul 9, 2001)

Occasionally I get a weird throbbing uncomfortableness down there. Sort of a 'you have to go to the bathrrom' feeling even after you go. The sympotoms were much more severe a year ago and I had a full Urology work-up on this...I mean full! and they found nothing wrong.Seems like it might be a little irritable bladder or something. Most books and this board do acknowledge 'bladder problems' with some IBS patients. There is something and it tends to pass over the course of a day. I am waiitng to get my IBS officially sorted with a GI doc before I start banging on that door again. I think they are related, but my doc doesn't....and I don't want any more 'swabs'...ouch... that come back negative every time.


----------



## ibssean (Jul 9, 2001)

Occasionally I get a weird throbbing uncomfortableness down there. Sort of a 'you have to go to the bathrrom' feeling even after you go. The sympotoms were much more severe a year ago and I had a full Urology work-up on this...I mean full! and they found nothing wrong.Seems like it might be a little irritable bladder or something. Most books and this board do acknowledge 'bladder problems' with some IBS patients. There is something and it tends to pass over the course of a day. I am waiitng to get my IBS officially sorted with a GI doc before I start banging on that door again. I think they are related, but my doc doesn't....and I don't want any more 'swabs'...ouch... that come back negative every time.


----------



## kenny macdonald (Aug 19, 2001)

I know exactly how you feel, because I have identical symptoms. In fact, pain in the left testicle was the beginnings of my trouble. I also had a hernia repair in 1999 but when I get bad trapped gas, I can get severe pain in the left testicle, shooting up into the lower abdomen. But it usually goes away on its own. Can also be aggravated by vigorous exercise.


----------



## kenny macdonald (Aug 19, 2001)

I know exactly how you feel, because I have identical symptoms. In fact, pain in the left testicle was the beginnings of my trouble. I also had a hernia repair in 1999 but when I get bad trapped gas, I can get severe pain in the left testicle, shooting up into the lower abdomen. But it usually goes away on its own. Can also be aggravated by vigorous exercise.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I couldn't resist reading this post either.







I love your username, Chappy.I rely on simethicone for gas. It works great for me. Have you tried it? Here in the US it's OTC in Gas-X, or Mintacin which is in health food stores. The Mintacin is enteric coated to make it to the intestines. I know the emergency testicle problem mentioned, because it was on the old TV show LA Law. The playboy character Arnie(I think) had this happen while he was in the house of a woman who had invited him over to seduce him. He had to go to ER, his girlfriend found out where he was...


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I couldn't resist reading this post either.







I love your username, Chappy.I rely on simethicone for gas. It works great for me. Have you tried it? Here in the US it's OTC in Gas-X, or Mintacin which is in health food stores. The Mintacin is enteric coated to make it to the intestines. I know the emergency testicle problem mentioned, because it was on the old TV show LA Law. The playboy character Arnie(I think) had this happen while he was in the house of a woman who had invited him over to seduce him. He had to go to ER, his girlfriend found out where he was...


----------



## itsjonboy (Feb 28, 2002)

OK testicle pain guys, here's one more for you. I am a beginner to all this but have learned a lot from everyone around here.I had abdominal pain (lower left quadrant). The pain would extend down into my left testicle and left leg. Sometimes severe pain, sometimes none. I've had MRI's, CT's, blood test...nothing. A slight case of Diverticulitis but nothing to explain the pain.Ask anyone I've lived with, I've been a "gassy person." Well, within the last 8 months the pain has showed up. My family Doc doesn't know what's going on. I am voting on IBS now. I am waiting on his response to my questions about IBS now. Hmmm, looks like I might have a new family of friends.


----------



## itsjonboy (Feb 28, 2002)

OK testicle pain guys, here's one more for you. I am a beginner to all this but have learned a lot from everyone around here.I had abdominal pain (lower left quadrant). The pain would extend down into my left testicle and left leg. Sometimes severe pain, sometimes none. I've had MRI's, CT's, blood test...nothing. A slight case of Diverticulitis but nothing to explain the pain.Ask anyone I've lived with, I've been a "gassy person." Well, within the last 8 months the pain has showed up. My family Doc doesn't know what's going on. I am voting on IBS now. I am waiting on his response to my questions about IBS now. Hmmm, looks like I might have a new family of friends.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

hate to say it but there may be a connection and unfortunately at this point it may be that nobody knows as most of the research until now has been on women.tom


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

hate to say it but there may be a connection and unfortunately at this point it may be that nobody knows as most of the research until now has been on women.tom


----------



## Vikki-Lou (Jan 3, 2002)

To be blunt, any pain in your testicles should really be checked-out. Dont risk ignoring something more serious by just saying its realted to IBS. Of course it COULD be, but equally it could be something else which needs treatment and you will not know until you visit a Doctor.Please seek advice and be safe.love Vikki-Lou x


----------



## Vikki-Lou (Jan 3, 2002)

To be blunt, any pain in your testicles should really be checked-out. Dont risk ignoring something more serious by just saying its realted to IBS. Of course it COULD be, but equally it could be something else which needs treatment and you will not know until you visit a Doctor.Please seek advice and be safe.love Vikki-Lou x


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

I had testicular problems just before my IBS started. I had an ultrasound done and was diagnosed with epidydimitis (spelling?), a spermatocele and a varacocele. The doctor said surgery is an option in extreme cases, but he didn't recommend it. He had me take antibiotics and anti-inflammatories instead. They all seemed to help until the bottles ran-out. Then he prescribed a steroidal anti-inflammatory. I had severe stomach cramps on the last night of the treatment and woke-up with IBS the next day and everyday since (almost 9 years ago to the day now).The testicular pain was gone after that for the most part. I get a little sore on occasion, but nothing as chronic as before. I ONLY wear athletic briefs for extra support...I think that may have helped more than the drugs. It's tough to find them to fit just right, though...


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

I had testicular problems just before my IBS started. I had an ultrasound done and was diagnosed with epidydimitis (spelling?), a spermatocele and a varacocele. The doctor said surgery is an option in extreme cases, but he didn't recommend it. He had me take antibiotics and anti-inflammatories instead. They all seemed to help until the bottles ran-out. Then he prescribed a steroidal anti-inflammatory. I had severe stomach cramps on the last night of the treatment and woke-up with IBS the next day and everyday since (almost 9 years ago to the day now).The testicular pain was gone after that for the most part. I get a little sore on occasion, but nothing as chronic as before. I ONLY wear athletic briefs for extra support...I think that may have helped more than the drugs. It's tough to find them to fit just right, though...


----------

